# TC OEM 10 trouble



## KMelt (Jan 19, 2009)

TC oem10 making noise??? Sub was properly mounted in .6 sealed(factory spec) with 750 watts. Makes a hard vibration sounds at high excursion. thought this speaker could take my minimal abuse, maybe somebody else has had this problem too,or I am just sol.


----------



## chijioke penny (Mar 22, 2007)

KMelt said:


> TC oem10 making noise??? Sub was properly mounted in .6 sealed(factory spec) with 750 watts. Makes a hard vibration sounds at high excursion. thought this speaker could take my minimal abuse, maybe somebody else has had this problem too,or I am just sol.


U may want to check the surround to make sure it has not separated from the cone (this is an issue some have had with oem 10)


----------



## KMelt (Jan 19, 2009)

thanks I'll check that out,this sub is too cool to see go to waste


----------



## ciaonzo (Feb 5, 2009)

I also noticed on one of mine there was excess clear resin on the backside of the cone near the surround edge and at near maximum excursion it was making contact with the spider, making a sort of clicking or tapping sound. Once I removed it the sound was gone. Another thing to check is to look on the underside of the surround, the entire perimeter, for glue drips that have hardened. That will also make a clicking type of sound. Be careful when removing it as you could tear the surround. The limiting factor for this driver seems to be the backside of the cone contacting the spider at max excursion.


----------



## KMelt (Jan 19, 2009)

I appreciate that info, hopefully I can get this sub going 100% again.That is exactly the noise it makes. I've checked the surround, and other than a few maybe suspect areas around the mounting holes, I,m not really seeing anything else. I'll check it out.. Thanks


----------



## slainnothing (Mar 7, 2008)

is it the honey comb cone? the layers in the cone could have came apart; it happened to mine in a .4 sealed off 800watts w/ little abuse

my oem 10 aluminum is now in a .667 @34 ABC off 800watts and it can take way more. 

my bpx2200 sounded  monstrous but it was too much for daily


----------



## KMelt (Jan 19, 2009)

It very well could happen to such a serious moving sub. Anything is possible when small enclosures,decent power and beyond normal Xmax is involved. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Tinsel lead slap 

put cotton pads on backside of cone


----------



## ciaonzo (Feb 5, 2009)

a$$hole said:


> Tinsel lead slap
> 
> put cotton pads on backside of cone


Woven into the spider. 

No need for cotton.


----------

